# Natural Brown cars



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

I wonder how many people (or ratio) get natural brown interiors, compared to black/tan/grey? I would say it's very rare. You don't see any used (NB or Red) cars out there. Shame....


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Jim Seattle said:


> You don't see any used (NB or Red) cars out there. Shame....


Natural Brown wasn't always offered as a color choice.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jim Seattle said:


> I wonder how many people (or ratio) get natural brown interiors, compared to black/tan/grey? I would say it's very rare. You don't see any used (NB or Red) cars out there. Shame....


We've sold alot of them, so naturally () we get alot of cars with Natural Brown leather back in trade, and now that 2002s are coming off lease, we'll get 'em that way too.

Want a rare interior? How about Tanin Red? Those are trully few and far between. I think I've seen 2 or 3 in our entire used inventory in the past year.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Want a rare interior? How about Tanin Red? Those are trully few and far between. I think I've seen 2 or 3 in our entire used inventory in the past year.


Yeah I have a 3er Touring brochure from a few years ago that had the tanin red interior available. I really wanted a TiAg car with the tanin red leather interior - unfortunately I couldn't buy the car then, and when I could afford it the red was no more! Oh well - still love the car though!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> Yeah I have a 3er Touring brochure from a few years ago that had the tanin red interior available. I really wanted a TiAg car with the tanin red leather interior - unfortunately I couldn't buy the car then, and when I could afford it the red was no more! Oh well - still love the car though!


We had a Silver/Red 325iT stick a few months back. Nice looking car, but no SP. Otherwise, it would have been PERFECT. (low mileage and all)


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> We had a Silver/Red 325iT stick a few months back. Nice looking car, but no SP. Otherwise, it would have been PERFECT. (low mileage and all)


Yeah, I think of that as the classic sports car color!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'll look for more..


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

JonS said:


> I'll look for more..


I see a Steel Grey/Tanin Red 328i Sport regularly near campus, and it's indeed a very sharp combo. I also think that Silver Grey would look awesome with the red, had they ever been offered at the same time.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Silver/Steel Grey with Tanin is a drop dead gorgeous combo.
Natural Brown is a very classy interior color.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Bobby 325i said:


> Silver/Steel Grey with Tanin is a drop dead gorgeous combo.
> Natural Brown is a very classy interior color.


We sold a Silver Grey/Natural Brown 330Ci a few months ago that yours truly spec'd out. It was beautiful!


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> We sold a Silver Grey/Natural Brown 330Ci a few months ago that yours truly spec'd out. It was beautiful!


There's a Topaz Blue/Natural Brown 330i that I see once in a while by my office that is to die for...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

How many White/Red ones have you seen?


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

JonS said:


> How many White/Red ones have you seen?


I've seen Alpine White/ Imola M3 at the dealer parts dept.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'm sure that I have combos that you haven't already seen...


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

JonS said:


> I'm sure that I have combos that you haven't already seen...


Please show them to us


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

I have a steel blue / natural brown combo that's pretty rare since it wasn't a combination sanctioned by BMWNA in 2002.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

uter said:


> I have a steel blue / natural brown combo that's pretty rare since it wasn't a combination sanctioned by BMWNA in 2002.


That's a nice combo! I think if I was ordering today I would do an Imola Red car with the NB interior. I also saw a black M3 vert and a white M3 vert at my dealer with the cinnamon interior - those were nice too! :thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

We've currently got a Grey Green-Natural Brown 325xi that showed up a few weeks ago that no one remembers ordering. I'm not a Grey Green fan, but it works on that car with the Natural Brown interior and SP. 

Most people are afraid to build cars in wierd combos, since most customers buy conservative colors off the lot and get turned away by the wacky cars. However, it's no fun when all the cars are silver, grey and black with matching interiors.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

gojira-san said:


> That's a nice combo! I think if I was ordering today I would do an Imola Red car with the NB interior. I also saw a black M3 vert and a white M3 vert at my dealer with the cinnamon interior - those were nice too! :thumbup:


Carbon Black with Cinnamon is sexyyyyyyyyy


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> We sold a Silver Grey/Natural Brown 330Ci a few months ago that yours truly spec'd out. It was beautiful!


:thumbup:
The local dealer laughed when I asked for this combo so I went elsewhere. He said it would be ugly. Three months later they had one on the lot :lmao:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bbkat said:


> :thumbup:
> The local dealer laughed when I asked for this combo so I went elsewhere. He said it would be ugly. Three months later they had one on the lot :lmao:


It's one of my favorite combos! You made a great choice. From the people that looked at it before we sold it, many said it had a very "European" look to it, and was much classier than the normal black/black, silver/black, grey/grey, etc.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> We've currently got a Grey Green-Natural Brown 325xi that showed up a few weeks ago that no one remembers ordering. I'm not a Grey Green fan, but it works on that car with the Natural Brown interior and SP.


Yeah I can see that working well. I am not big into green cars ('cept BRG  ) but it should look nice.



bbkat said:


> The local dealer laughed when I asked for this combo so I went elsewhere. He said it would be ugly. Three months later they had one on the lot


I'm not sure if I would have been daring enough to do the NB with with the silver gray but it is nice. Not that I would get rid of my 330 because I really do like it but next time around I will order the car the way I really want it.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I have so many pics to go through...

Fern Green Sea Green, Techno Violet, Silver/Red


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

more...


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Is that TechnoViolet with Modena?:yikes: Hotness


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

My back hurts, gotta git off the 'puter...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Bobby 325i said:


> Is that TechnoViolet with Modena?:yikes: Hotness


Back in 1998/99 that was my specialty - ordered every 4th M3 that way...

I still see a few of them bopping around Santa Barbara.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Will Granat Red interior be available in the USA ? The USA site is not showing it.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

[Technoviolet with Modena 3er]



JonS said:


> Back in 1998/99 that was my specialty - ordered every 4th M3 that way...
> I still see a few of them bopping around Santa Barbara.


I've only seen 1 in person and I liked that color much more in person than I thought I would. That color interior works well too.


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Want a rare interior? How about Tanin Red? Those are trully few and far between. I think I've seen 2 or 3 in our entire used inventory in the past year.


I see one almost every day. My dad has one. It's a Sapphire Black 2001 325iT sport with the "lipstick red" gut.

It's a 3% car with a 3% interior. It's got to be rare. Now you got me thinking about how many iT's BMW produced with the Tanin red tummy. It's got to be a low number.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

What a great thread. Jon's pic's are :thumbup:


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Jim Seattle said:


> What a great thread. Jon's pic's are :thumbup:


Agreed. This is an AWESOME thread, with some truly beautiful color combos.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Jim Seattle said:


> What a great thread. Jon's pic's are :thumbup:


Thanks! I have literally thousands that I took over a period of 5 years...


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

One of my minor goals in life is to own a car with natural brown leather. Unfortunately, it's not happening until the kids are in college because I cannot imagine what they'd do to it. :rofl: 

I fell in love with natural brown leather when I was considering buying a 911. At the dealer in Greenwich, CT they had a deep metallic blue coupe with what the sales guy described as a "baseball glove" leather interior. It was stained a more brown color than your typical yellowish baseball glove though. It looked really natural and unprocessed. It didn't have that slick protective finish on it that most leather interiors have -- I think it was just cured... It smelled, felt and looked sooo nice.

BMW leather seems well protected and stands up well, but the finish seems so artificial to me...

Ah... someday...


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

Based on some pics posted on this and other sites, I knew I wanted the Nat Brown interior. The black trim breaks up the vast expanses of brown nicely.

But I couldn't find a "real" example at local dealers. So I ordered it anyway, and was pleasantly surprised when I picked up the car in Munich.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> We sold a Silver Grey/Natural Brown 330Ci a few months ago that yours truly spec'd out. It was beautiful!


Good choice. :thumbup:

One problem was that dealers didn't have a lot of NB cars on teh lot, so it was tough to get a sense of it before ordering. Of course, if people don't order, the problem just continues. Obviously, though, I set a trend that everyone is now following. :angel:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

ger3sf said:


> So I ordered it anyway, and was pleasantly surprised when I picked up the car in Munich.


Bold man! Is that the ferry from Bellagio?


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

bbkat said:


> :thumbup:
> The local dealer laughed when I asked for this combo so I went elsewhere. He said it would be ugly. Three months later they had one on the lot :lmao:


That sale person must be a idiot. SG/NB very good looking, one of the best.

NB is one of the best color. It works with almost all interior. The only restriction would be NB must combo with wood trim, or something that is dark. I have see NB with matte crome, doesn't look good, very weird.

Another color that must go with wood is Tan. Tan with matte crome also looks very wired to me.

Gray leather is the only color that I don't like.

eel


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

Tanning machine said:


> Bold man! Is that the ferry from Bellagio?


Good eye...yes, it's the ferry from Bellagio to Cadenabbia.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

JonS said:


> Thanks! I have literally thousands that I took over a period of 5 years...


Probably one of the best BMW archives around... :thumbup:

Say, I just noticed your new avatar and saw you joined the site on December 1969. How did you do that? I realize you are one of the founders, but you must have been working on it for a LONNNNGGGG time.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

IndyMike said:


> And I admit to being a sucker for NB. I have it in both OB Touring & IR Sedan configurations.


Some nice looking cars there! :thumbup: They are all nice, but I love the look of that 'vert!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Agreed
> 
> BTW, there's a new red interior for the 3 Series. Granat Red :eeps:


Isn't it upgraded (Nappa?) leather, though? Not for the USA, I suppose...


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

IndyMike said:


> Wow! What a cool, wunderbar thread!! I love scoping out these unusual combinations, even the pics I've seen a dozen times before, like the Techno violet M3.
> 
> And I admit to being a sucker for NB. I have it in both OB Touring & IR Sedan configurations. It's extremely easy on the eyes as well as easy in the maintenance area. I don't believe I have ever seen it on a speced car on the local dealers lot, so I'm sure the average buyer is probably oblivious to its existence.
> 
> But without a doubt my lieblings combo is Steel gray with Tanin. A very rare combo that is extremely complimentary. I still miss my ex-cab on occasion, but there is life after Tanin.


Wow! Love the Touring!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

LMC said:


> My only suggestion, Gimpy, would be birch or maple wood trim. Since it's a coupe, that project would be a bit involved and not cheap. Come on out to Oregon and I'll help you install it...


Hi LMC,
I was --> <-- that close to purchasing a birch trim package and installing it about a year ago. I agree 100% that it is a better wood color for NB. :thumbup: If I decide to to purchase my car at the end of the lease next year, installing the birch trim will be one of the upgrades I do afterward. The high cost and amount of time involved in switching it out is just to high since I might turn the car back in.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> BTW, there's a new red interior for the 3 Series. Granat Red :eeps:


 :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

bbkat said:


> :yikes:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


>


:yumyum:

That would probably look wicked together with Sparkling Graphite. Might be the only redeeming aspect for me that could possibly save the E-90 as a prospective model, but me fears probably not.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

IndyMike said:


> :yumyum:
> 
> That would probably look wicked together with Sparkling Graphite. Might be the only redeeming aspect for me that could possibly save the E-90 as a prospective model, but me fears probably not.


Speaking of Sparkling Graphite, we just got in a 330Ci ZHP in that color. :yikes: It's HOT!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Don't mean to hijack this thread, but say SARAFIL, how's your old man doing?
Please give the doc my best...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

JonS said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread, but say SARAFIL, how's your old man doing?
> Please give the doc my best...


No problem... he's doing well. Very busy with various projects lately, but he's finding time to enjoy his newest BMW. I'll say hi on your behalf.

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## seh (Oct 6, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Speaking of Sparkling Graphite, we just got in a 330Ci ZHP in that color.


I'd love to see a picture of that. Sparkling Graphite is one of three colors I'm considering for a 330Ci ZHP, but I can't find any pictures besides the mocked-up "Build Your Own BMW" exterior shots at BMW's Web site.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Speaking of Sparkling Graphite, we just got in a 330Ci ZHP in that color. :yikes: It's HOT!


How does it fall in the Steel Gray - Silver Gray - Silver spectrum?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bbkat said:


> How does it fall in the Steel Gray - Silver Gray - Silver spectrum?


Very dark, like Steel Grey. It's unique, though, in that in direct and bright sunlight, I could almost swear it has a very slight purple "sparkle" in it. Really cool effect, and totally subtle-- it doesn't look purple at all in normal conditions. I'm probably not giving it justice. It's a color that you have to see in the flesh, in the sun, to truly appreciate.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

bbkat said:


> How does it fall in the Steel Gray - Silver Gray - Silver spectrum?


It would appear to be darker than Steel Gray. A very good looking color indeed. I hope to see it in real life soon.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Gabe said:


> It would appear to be darker than Steel Gray. A very good looking color indeed. I hope to see it in real life soon.


It I had to judge, I would say that it's a bit darker than Steel Grey.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> It I had to judge, I would say that it's a bit darker than Steel Grey.


What would it be in relation to say, Anthracite?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

IndyMike said:


> What would it be in relation to say, Anthracite?


Without seeing them all together, I'm debating myself as to how I'd compare all the different greys. 

I'd be willing to say that Sparkling Graphite is one of the darkest dark greys that BMW has offered in the past few years.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Without seeing them all together, I'm debating myself as to how I'd compare all the different greys.
> 
> I'd be willing to say that Sparkling Graphite is one of the darkest dark greys that BMW has offered in the past few years.


Until we have had a chance to see Sparkling Graphite I guess it will have to remain a grey area until such time for us. :angel:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

IndyMike said:


> Until we have had a chance to see Sparkling Graphite I guess it will have to remain a grey area until such time for us. :angel:


 

:angel:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Speaking of Sparkling Graphite, we just got in a 330Ci ZHP in that color. :yikes: It's HOT!


Would Sparkling Graphite work with a Natural Brown interior? NB worked with Steel Gray...


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Speaking of Sparkling Graphite, we just got in a 330Ci ZHP in that color. :yikes: It's HOT!


Can you post a pic of it please? Thanks in advance


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

armaq said:


> Can you post a pic of it please? Thanks in advance


^^^

What he said


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Jim Seattle said:


> I wonder how many people (or ratio) get natural brown interiors, compared to black/tan/grey? I would say it's very rare. You don't see any used (NB or Red) cars out there. Shame....


Here's my copy of NB with OB. Nope you won't be seeing my car in a used car lot anytime soon. 6 more months and it's MINE. lol

Click here to see my car pics


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

LMC said:


> Would Sparkling Graphite work with a Natural Brown interior? NB worked with Steel Gray...


Got a 330Cic on order like that... I'll let you know in a few weeks.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

armaq said:


> Can you post a pic of it please? Thanks in advance


I'll try and get some pics of it within the next few days, but I have no guarantee as to when because things are kind of crazy around here lately.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> I'll try and get some pics of it within the next few days, but I have no guarantee as to when because things are kind of crazy around here lately.


C'mon you can do it.

Get your priorities straight!

:stickpoke



Even at my busiest running BMW, Audi and Land Rover if ever there
was a picture needing to be posted....


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

jon said:


> C'mon you can do it.
> 
> Get your priorities straight!
> 
> ...


Ok, boss....

(I apologize in advance for the mediocre quality of the pics-- both the sun and my rushed schedule were not cooperating. I'll take better pics when I can.)


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Ok, boss....
> 
> (I apologize in advance for the mediocre quality of the pics-- both the sun and my rushed schedule were not cooperating. I'll take better pics when I can.)


Cool! It almost looks blue.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

santiago said:


> Cool! It almost looks blue.


:rofl:

A slight white balance issue

memo to Sarafil: Make sure camera is in Auto mode :typing:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bbkat said:


> :rofl:
> 
> A slight white balance issue
> 
> memo to Sarafil: Make sure camera is in Auto mode :typing:


I warned everyone that the pics weren't the best... :angel:

I'll get some better pics when I can. For the time being, though, the above pics give those of you that haven't seen the color some idea what it looks like.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I tried to "de-cyan" one of the pics, but it is too saturated in the highlights. Here's a sample of what I tried to do - another pic will probably be the best solution.

--pete


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Here's my attempt. I don't have PS right now, so I tried my best with ACDsee. But these pics definitely don't do the justice. It looks like Silver Grey in these pics


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I do like NB now that I've seen several pictures in this thread....I particularly like it with the dark blue exteriors that are available. I agree with Sarafil that there are too many Grey outside/grey inside or black outside/black inside cars out there. You need to spice it up a little. I had an opportunity to buy an '04 M3 convertible Tit. Silver/Nappa Gray.....but I turned it down to order an '05 so that I could get this color....Imola Red, similar to Tanin I guess. I just think it makes this car seem so much sexier. Afterall, its an M.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

armaq said:


> Here's my attempt. I don't have PS right now, so I tried my best with ACDsee. But these pics definitely don't do the justice. It looks like Silver Grey in these pics


Cool, you do get a sense of the colour from this picture. Compare it with the third car down and you can see that this one does have a purple tinge to it.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> I agree with Sarafil that there are too many Grey outside/grey inside or black outside/black inside cars out there. You need to spice it up a little.


Agreed. My wife dropped me off at the dealer this morning so I could pick up the 5 from it's inspection. She looked at the new cars around the building and said "Silver and grey? Is this all they make?"


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> , the above pics give those of you that haven't seen the color some idea what it looks like.


Well, not really. Except perhaps for the guy who wears blue sunglasses.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> Well, not really. Except perhaps for the guy who wears blue sunglasses.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

armaq said:


> Here's my attempt. I don't have PS right now, so I tried my best with ACDsee. But these pics definitely don't do the justice. It looks like Silver Grey in these pics


Those look pretty close to me...


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


>


You can make it up to us . . .


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Saw this at my dealer today (Classic BMW). The leather color is Laguna Seca Blue. $1500 option.


----------

